# [EBAY] Palit Geforce GTX 465



## beebeb (8. Mai 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Palit-Nvidia-Geforce-GTX-465-1024MB-GDDR5-Neu-/260781404768?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item3cb7c87260

 Falls jemand auf der Suche ist...


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2011)

Interessant  

Hab mal mitgeboten, so zum einstieg, mal sehen was nach 6 Tagen so rauskommt.   

Was hast du denn mal neu bezahlt und was gedenkst du bekommste noch.

Nur mal so ne Frage.


----------



## beebeb (11. Mai 2011)

Neu hat die karte 270€ gekostet, momentan ist der günstigste neupreis laut idealo 246€: 

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003P7MTE0/?smid=A1EB4JH43I2L6J&tag=mainseek-new-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B003P7MTE0

bei geizhals:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a536153.html

bin auch mal gespannt was da am ende bei rumkommt...


----------



## Fraggerick (11. Mai 2011)

prognose: 60 euro... die gtx 460, die in allen punkten besser ist, gibts für um die 80 flocken auf ebay  

hast du eigentlich nicht gegoogelt, bevor du dir die karte gekauft hast?

ich wünsch dir trotzdem für den verkauf das beste


----------



## beebeb (14. Mai 2011)

als ich die karte bzw. den neuen rechner gekauft habe, gab es noch keine geforce 460. die wurde ca. 6 - 8 wochen später released.
und sie ist nicht in allen punkten besser, die standardversion liegt von der reinen leistung hinter der 465. aber klar, in der regel sind neuere karten besser bzw. leistungsoptimierter als ihre vorgänger.
subjektiv war ich mit der 465 aber sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> prognose: 60 euro... die gtx 460, die in allen punkten besser ist, gibts für um die 80 flocken auf ebay
> 
> hast du eigentlich nicht gegoogelt, bevor du dir die karte gekauft hast?
> 
> ich wünsch dir trotzdem für den verkauf das beste



Ganz so schlimm wars wohl doch net. 111,- Euronen. Na dann mal GZ


----------

